# Solved: laptop screen brightness...



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i like to think that all though i am certainly no expert, i can usually figure out most of my computer related questions... however, this one has me baffled.

i am using an e-machines laptop and when it is in battery use, the screen dims so that it is sooo dark that i can barely see it. when it is plugged in, it is absolutely fine, so i know that there is nothing wrong with the screen. i am aware that it is a setting that is supposed to conserve energy when using battery power, but there has to be a way to shut it off. i am willing to sacrifice battery life so that i can see my screen.

i have already been into the control panel and can't quite figure it out... even when i adjust the "brightness", it doesn't help the screen display when i am not using a power adapter. surely there must be some way to get the same display settings when using battery power as when it is plugged in.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Under power options in the control panel you should find the settings.

Its the power saving settings when the laptop is on battery that you need to adjust.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

no matter what power options, or power schemes i try, it still dims the screen to where it is waaaayyy to dim to see when it is running on battery power... even when the battery is fully charged. in the power options properties, there is only an option to turn off monitor after a certain amount of minutes depending on what power scheme you've selected. there is no option about dimming the screen. it dims the minute i unplug the laptop so it's not even those settings.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Look for keys on the keyboard to adjust the brightness. The manual will probably tell you if this is possible.


----------



## 104456 (Dec 17, 2001)

Theres usually an option in the bios to set screen brightness for battery conservation so I would suggest checking there first.You can additionally use the FN key and the key that adjusts brightness up/down once the bios default is set.

Emachine also have a live chat here 7 days a week, from 3 am to 12 midnight (PST) if you want direct one to one help from them.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

good answer!!!...good answer!!!...

for all the time i spent ripping through the control panel for power options, and power schemes, and the display... i overlooked the simplicity of keyboard functions. there it was as plain as day, a function key specifically assigned to screen brightness. so i can now control that via my keyboard.

there is also a way to do it via a BIOS setup that automatically dims the screen to %50 power. i already have an e-mail to e-machines customer service in and am awaiting an answer from them. (i had already contacted them, but figured i'd check with you guys also, as it usually takes a couple of days to hear back from them)

as always, thank you guys for the help.


----------

